# what do you think of this Sephora tote?



## thelilprincess (Aug 14, 2007)

sephora roll top tote

i don't like hard cases (don't like hearing my makeup roll around).

i was using a victoria secret bag seen here but it ripped (i guess i was stuffing it  a little too much)

i like to be able to throw a can of hairspray and my flatiorn in it for travel, too, so i'm wondering if this would be good to have for my makeup as well.

opinions?

tia!


----------



## red (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen the Sephora tote and its really nice and roomy. The drawback is that it doesn't have compartments, everything gets kinda thrown in there


----------



## thelilprincess (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I've seen the Sephora tote and its really nice and roomy. The drawback is that it doesn't have compartments, everything gets kinda thrown in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks! well, it was kinda thrown in my VS bag, too - although you could say it had 2 large compartments and 2 little flat zipper compartments (or was it 3?  i forget already)

right now i have all my e/s stuff in a ziploc (except the 15 palette), all my mascara & liners in another, lippies all in one, etc. and it' sjust in a brown paper shopping bag from a CCO purchase.  lol. i got a $4 clearanced tote @ target but it was too small - gave it to my sister so she could put the kids' toothbrushes in it when they travel.  

anyhow, thanks again - your comments merit it worth a trip to check out in person.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 14, 2007)

It looks so cute!!! Kinda like a doctor bag!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 14, 2007)

TOOO cute and i agree with you hdirenzo, it does look like a doctor bag.


----------

